# Are straps for puffs?



## Hampy71

I am really struggling to hold my grip on the bar when I do my deadlifts and also dumbbells for shrugs. On my dl's I feel like the bar is slipping from my fingers so usually have to stop before I complete my set. Similar with shrugs my arms are wasted before my shoulders fail. Would I be a complete tw4t to use straps? I've read one or two threads on here where people are getting slated for using them, especially with me being pretty new and not using huge amounts of weight!!


----------



## coflex

i use them...and i am not a puff...

question answered.


----------



## Dagman72

I don't use them for deads but do for most of my other back exercises, if you want to use them then do - why are we all so worried about what others do.

For deads I would suggest liquid chalk from myprotein - brilliant stuff and that may well solve your gripping issues.


----------



## Jimbo 1

They have there purpose on back day i have large biceps so use straps & arms like hooks so the back gets trained

It works i also use them for Dumbbell shrugs as i do high reps & on dead lifts if I'm doing reps

Just do what works for you, an as above liquid chalk is good ,

I just wish there were chalk buckets in the gym lol


----------



## Hampy71

Ok thanks fellas I will invest in some asap then. They do both fabric and leather don't they? I think I would prefer fabric!!!


----------



## Dagman72

Hampy71 said:


> Ok thanks fellas I will invest in some asap then. They do both fabric and leather don't they? I think I would prefer fabric!!!


Also invest in the liquid chalk, can get your straps from them as well.


----------



## Greyphantom

is that honey puffs, sugar puffs or the power puff girls we are talking about here... or did you mean poof??? 

Dont use them till your grip starts failing then use them... that way you will strengthen your grip and get the benefit of the ex...


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Imo if it helps you perform better then it doesnt make you a puff. Just like having a spotter doesnt make you a puff. We all had stablisers on our bicycles once


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Heres a puff using straps, wouldnt say it to his face!


----------



## Hampy71

CoffeeFiend said:


> Heres a puff using straps, wouldnt say it to his face!


Hahaha no I wouldn't mate you're right!! Seriously though it was more that I'm only lifting bout 80kg on my deads so just thought I would look stupid


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Hampy71 said:


> Hahaha no I wouldn't mate you're right!! Seriously though it was more that I'm only lifting bout 80kg on my deads so just thought I would look stupid


I wouldnt worry bro your not the strongest guy in the world but your lifting 4 times as much as the average Joe, the best guys in your gym will have been where you are at one point. I doubt i could dead 80kg i dont do them.


----------



## monkeybiker

Try using chalk first or liquid chalk as has been suggested. You might find that is enough.


----------



## Paulieb

Fcuk everyone else mate if you need them use them.......................................I use them


----------



## H22civic

I use straps when training traps as they really allow me to concentrate on the muscle without struggling to hold onto the bar. Try using chalk when deadlifting mate, makes the world of difference!


----------



## Fatstuff

Got straps but going to invest in liquid chalk


----------



## Hard Trainer

Only use them when your grip starts to fail. DON'T use them on every set or else your grip aint going to improve.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

I never used straps but if one day I need them I will use them regardless what everyone else thinks. my grip is quite strong thanks to my climbing days and I still train it


----------



## GeordieSteve

They are if your using them to strap a man to the bed before you bugger him


----------



## CoffeeFiend

GeordieSteve said:


> They are if your using them to strap a man to the bed before you bugger him


Ah god sake... dont give them ideas!

:lol:


----------



## Deads

I don't understand why peope don't use them? Is it macho not to use them? As bodybuilders grip strength isn't of much importance. If grip is failing then use them. I find my forarms take most of the strain when not using them (do to griping the bar too hard) and let go before my back or bi's do.

I do have arthritis in my hands so guess that's a good excuse


----------



## supermancss

have you tried a different grip, ie one overhand and one underhand grip?

that helped me when i started to struggle.

I also use straps when I do chin ups on the last few sets, I find i get sweaty hands on the plastic bar and it slipsssssssss


----------



## Hampy71

supermancss said:


> have you tried a different grip, ie one overhand and one underhand grip?
> 
> that helped me when i started to struggle.
> 
> I also use straps when I do chin ups on the last few sets, I find i get sweaty hands on the plastic bar and it slipsssssssss


Yes that is what I use. I think I will try the chalk and also what hard trainer says in only using them when my grip is certain to fail.


----------



## ausbuilt

I used to use them, then was embarrassed when I tried this:






I used to train with Dimitri on occasion  made me stop using straps


----------



## dtlv

H22civic said:


> I use straps when training traps as they really allow me to concentrate on the muscle without struggling to hold onto the bar. Try using chalk when deadlifting mate, makes the world of difference!


Basically sums it up - if grip is your weak link in an exercise and straps or chalk can help safely then use them. if your grip is particualrly weak then treat building it up as a priority with some dedicated work - makes sense not to leave a weak area to only get indirect stimulation.


----------



## HJL

Sy. said:


> My grip gives out way before my back does so yes I use them..
> 
> NO i am not a puff lol


x2

on back day

deads

BOR

lat pull downs

maybe chins

then biceps.

all of the above uses grip. even with reverse grip on deads ect i really strugle on pull downs. Lost my straps last week and couldnt lift as much, but my forarms killed for days. probably should use them 1 week on 1 week off or somthing.


----------



## MarkFranco

I very rarely have grip problems on deads these days, used to and used straps for about 2 weeks then realised i looked like a **** wearing braclets.

I wouldnt use them for deads, but I cant see a problem for rows and pullups as i sometimes think during db rows a pair of straps would make it alot easier


----------



## Andy Dee

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/124557-deadlift-grips-what-do-you-do-3.html#post2128502


----------



## treb92

MarkFranco said:


> I very rarely have grip problems on deads these days, used to and used straps for about 2 weeks then realised i looked like a **** wearing braclets.
> 
> I wouldnt use them for deads, but I cant see a problem for rows and pullups as i sometimes think during db rows a pair of straps would make it alot easier


You would use them for db rows but not deads?


----------



## Glassback

Good point and my thoughts exactly... while Im here I will say again to another person who is so self conscious... why the f00k do you care what people think?

Do you really think people watching you lift weights think "He's cool... he doesnt use straps... bet he has a thundercats lunch box too" *maybe not the thundercats bit* but come on people alot of threads about people being worried taking a note pad or wearing certain clothing.. who cares?

This is to try and help you and not a slagging....


----------



## golfgttdi

You shift more weight if you incorporate straps into the end of your lifting.

Do two full sets and do half the third all while shaking like a ****ting dog?????

Or slap on the straps and bang out a third full clean set? Eh I know whick one ill go for.


----------



## IrishRaver

Glassback said:


> Good point and my thoughts exactly... while Im here I will say again to another person who is so self conscious... why the f00k do you care what people think?
> 
> Do you really think people watching you lift weights think "He's cool... he doesnt use straps... bet he has a thundercats lunch box too" *maybe not the thundercats bit* but come on people alot of threads about people being worried taking a note pad or wearing certain clothing.. who cares?
> 
> This is to try and help you and not a slagging....


Exactly. What a stupid f.cking question in the original post.


----------



## jack09

Theres f all wrong with straps. I try to do as much as possible with out them but if im loosing grip ill chuck them on.


----------



## Dazarooni

I've been deadlifting for around 6 months or so and only started using straps about 2 months ago, and just this week started using liquid chalk and was surprised at how much easier it made the heavy lifts.

I find that straps and liquid chalk allow me to get more out of my workouts, and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Hampy71

IrishRaver said:


> Exactly. What a stupid f.cking question in the original post.


Why what's so fvckin stupid about it?


----------



## BIG BUCK

i'm a poof and i do use straps, but i also wear a skirt to do sqauts as it's more comfortable


----------



## Hampy71

BIG BUCK said:


> i'm a poof and i do use straps, but i also wear a skirt to do sqauts as it's more comfortable


And at least you are taking it in context it was meant!


----------



## Lenz

I use straps when lifting heavy as the muscle set like the back tends to be a lot stronger than your grip and as you want to lift heavy in that certain area then you should use a strap so you can then concentrate on working the muscle you intend to work and not worrying about your grip


----------



## monkeybiker

Hampy71 said:


> Why what's so fvckin stupid about it?


Don't you fvcking start. Fvck, Fvck, Fvck, Fvck, Fvck.


----------



## IrishRaver

Hampy71 said:


> Why what's so fvckin stupid about it?


You're asking if a weight lifting aid is only to be used by homosexuals. You don't see what's so retarded about it?

Do you know the extent of use of weight lifting straps?

Why do you care what you look like infront of other people when you are doing your own thing?


----------



## Hampy71

IrishRaver said:


> You're asking if a weight lifting aid is only to be used by homosexuals. You don't see what's so retarded about it?
> 
> Do you know the extent of use of weight lifting straps?
> 
> Why do you care what you look like infront of other people when you are doing your own thing?


It was meant in a light hearted manner. If you did not see that and you took offence to my phrasing then I apologise. I don't understand why you would want to get involved in such a juvenile and paranoid thread in the first place if you are so bothered by the question!


----------



## TIMMY_432

Yes if your using them on push days Lol


----------



## Hampy71

TIMMY_432 said:


> Yes if your using them on push days Lol


I've already bought a nice pink pair now with fur round the wrist! 


----------



## TIMMY_432

Hampy71 said:


> I've already bought a nice pink pair now with fur round the wrist! 


Ooooo check you, lookin all fancy n that :blush:


----------



## IrishRaver

Hampy71 said:


> It was meant in a light hearted manner. If you did not see that and you took offence to my phrasing then I apologise. I don't understand why you would want to get involved in such a juvenile and paranoid thread in the first place if you are so bothered by the question!


Well I'm sorry but tone of voice and facial expression cannot be read online, I take things literally as I read them, unless you include a light hearted smiley or 'lol' - that seems to be the norm.

I'm not too bothered mate, I just pointed out how stupid the question was if you were serious. You could say I'm very anti-care what people think so I get a lil hunch when I see others doing the oposite. I have too much time on my hands


----------

